# Should my poorly pup stay home today?



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

I really hope this isn't a stupid question! 

Sid has been a bit sick this morn, just frothy stuff really, nothing of major substance. Could've been something new he ate yesterday. Normally he's a bit sick then right back to his usual self. This morning he still hasn't asked for breakfast. I thought I'd just give him some chicken and rice when he asks for it. He's also just content snoozing on me, with the occasional bark at the neighbours! None of our usual playing :-(

So my question is, should I give his morning walk a miss? On one hand I think fresh air might help. On the other hand, when I feel ill, the last thing I want is to be dragged outside for a walk! 

Also, how much rice do you give to replace a kibble meal?

Thanks a lot x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think I would get the lead out and see if he is interested. 

Is he toileting ok? 

With the rice and chicken mix, I think I would offer a small amounts to start with, just see how he goes with it, just until the tummy is settled.


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

JoJo said:


> I think I would get the lead out and see if he is interested.
> 
> Is he toileting ok?
> 
> With the rice and chicken mix, I think I would offer a small amounts to start with, just see how he goes with it, just until the tummy is settled.


He's not pooped since last night which is odd for him. Although sometimes when he's a little off, he gets a bit constipated, but it doesn't last much past lunch time...so hopefully he'll go a bit later. 

He's showing a bit of interest in having some breakfast finally, so I'll see if he's interested in a walk once that's settled. It's seems strange as he's never listless and lethargic, even when he's previously been sick. Poor little bear.

Thanks for the advice x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well he doesn't have a loose toilet, just make sure he drinks water, would be good if he could eat but don't worry too much as long as he is drinking at the moment. I don't like the idea of a puppy being listless, they should be happy and playful  just keep a close eye on him and if you are still concerned (you know Sidney's behaviour better than anyone) do take him to the vets or at least give them a call. 

See if a little walk brightens him up  

Hugs from me ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lucy the frothy sick with no undigested food in it is a sign of an empty stomach. So hopefully once he's eaten he'll start to pick up x


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Well he's definitely picking up a bit after some chicken and rice. He's even more clingy than usual, if possible! He wants to be carried all around the house! He's not just lying around anymore which is good...! Thanks for helping! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news on Sidney .. sounds like he may have just eaten something that didn't agree with his tummy, which is very common as puppies will eat and chew on anything, that's a fact lol ... feed him and enjoy the cuddles


----------

